# GPU-Z support for Hemlock (HD5970) - 0.3.6 freezes



## Monstru (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

any new version for HD5970? 0.3.5 does not show the architecture details (shaders, bus, etc), and 0.3.6 locks my system after I launch it (every time I launch 0.3.6, the system just freezes after a while). I get that with one card and with two cards, in Windows Vista Ultimate x64, with ATI's beta driver for HD 5970. 

Thx,

Monstru


----------



## OBR (Nov 17, 2009)

i have the same problem with freezing system


----------



## Monstru (Nov 17, 2009)

0.3.6 does not work with BBA card. It works with retail card with stock clocks, but it does not work anymore after I overclock the card with CCC. Oh boy...


----------



## wolf (Nov 17, 2009)

Monstru said:


> 0.3.6 does not work with BBA card. It works with retail card with stock clocks, but it does not work anymore after I overclock the card with CCC. Oh boy...



Perhaps it doesn't work right yet because of W1z's responsibility to the Hemlock NDA

But I'm sure some of the 'leaked' specs were shown in GPU-Z, so I got nothing.

I take it you have one somehow then?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2009)

it's a problem with the ulps power saving mode. i expect to release a working build in the new few days


----------



## Monstru (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you Wizzard, looking forward to that. 

*wolf* - I have two of them, almost finished writing about them.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 17, 2009)

Monstru said:


> Thank you Wizzard, looking forward to that.
> 
> *wolf* - I have two of them, almost finished writing about them.



Links when done


----------



## Monstru (Nov 17, 2009)

Not too much to wait. I will link it when it's up.


----------



## Monstru (Nov 17, 2009)

It is done! 

HD 5970 vs GTX 295/GTX285/HD5870/HD5850/HD4890 - single card stock & OC test

HD 5970 vs 2 x HD 5970 vs 1/2/3/4 x HD 5870 - multi-card test

HD 5970 - short air-cooling overclocking study from 725/1000 to 1000/1200MHz

Bonus - STALKER: Call Of Pripyat DX11 benchmark results in 2560x1600



ATI Radeon HD5970 – Ave Hemlock, morituri te salutant @ *lab501* (Google Translator Required).


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2009)

Monstru said:


> It is done!
> 
> HD 5970 vs GTX 295/GTX285/HD5870/HD5850/HD4890 - single card stock & OC test
> 
> ...



you guys have no nda ? 6:30h left


----------



## Monstru (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm, Imust have got something wrong, 18th was in my papers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LE : wait, they are springing all over the net:

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=3072&cid=3&pg=1

So it is 18th...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2009)

the nda is 18th 6:01 CET. hwzone are idiots, they always pull this, one day they will be punished for that.

"Embargo until November 18, 5.01 am GMT, 6.01am CET" from the presentation amd sent me


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's somehow all ways played towards "midnight" (E)astern (S)tandard (T)ime... It's about 6h left before that happens..


 Liking the review any whoo..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah and somehow there are always sites that missed the hours and thought it's at midnight their local time


----------



## Monstru (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup, allways the case. Just like it was for HD 5870, just like it was with HD5750 and HD5770, people tend to publish at 12:00 their time nowadays. Anyway, nice work, that Asus board looks really nice


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

Monstru said:


> Yup, allways the case. Just like it was for HD 5870, just like it was with HD5750 and HD5770, people tend to publish at 12:00 their time nowadays. Anyway, nice work, that Asus board looks really nice



only a handful of sites that really need the traffic do


----------



## Monstru (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes you are right I guess, with the HD5870 I can only remember Tom's Hardware Italy, VGA ZOL from China and Sweclockers publishing before the hour. Anyway, timezone does make a mess sometimes


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

Monstru said:


> Yes you are right I guess, with the HD5870 I can only remember Tom's Hardware Italy, VGA ZOL from China and Sweclockers publishing before the hour. Anyway, timezone does make a mess sometimes



cmon.. you want to write about complicated tech things, yet don't know how the timezones work ?


----------



## wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> cmon.. you want to write about complicated tech things, yet don't know how the timezones work ?



buuuuuuuuuurn!

Sorry I've been watching waaay too much That 70's Show.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

which show ?


----------



## wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

That '70s Show, the word burn is fairly integral to each episodes laughs.

sorry if you were being sarcastic it went right over me


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

nah no need for people to burn in hell if that's what you mean. i understand that it can be a vital part of a business strategy to miss ndas by a few hours etc. just because you can tell a company "i thought it was midnight my time" and get away with it, dont believe anyone seriously believes that.


----------



## wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Not at all!



W1zzard said:


> cmon.. you want to write about complicated tech things, yet don't know how the timezones work ?



I'm just saying, that's funny is all


----------



## Monstru (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh well, I may be a little retarded it seems 

I am a little bit better at overclocking then I am at dates and hours 

Anyway, nice putting that OV Tool in the download section...

LE - and thx for the 0.3.7 GPU-Z, I see it's up now. Good job!


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 2 5970 cards in quadfire and in gpuz 3.7, only 3 show crossfire enabled (4 gpus) and the last one shows crossfire disabled.  Is this normal?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

no, definitely not normal. when i tested quad it showed 4 gpus. does your performance look like 4 gpus or more like 3 ?


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 20, 2009)

The performance seems really good thus far...umm...I called ATI and they notified me that actually with these new cards that 2 GPU's should be disabled in idle mode and I guess only activate when needed or pressed in a heavy 3D game.  So I'm only showing one disabled in idle.  I was playing CODMW2 @ 2560x1600 Highest in game settings and it still showed as disabled but the game didn't even twitch once.  It ran so smooth it was like smackin a baby.  Maybe it's normal?  The ATI agent said if one of my GPU's were not working (AKA"BAD") then I would most likely experience a BSOD or something.  I know ATI is really trying to be "GREEN" here but I would like all my gpu's enabled when in game...Hence the reason for more graphic power equals higher frame rates.  Maybe see what info you can find on the 5970 as to energy saving and see if it's true or did I just get a typical lazy tech agent that didn't really know anything and was avoiding any RMA...lol.  Appreciate the reply, advice and help in this Wiz.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2009)

T-ReX said:


> The performance seems really good thus far...umm...I called ATI and they notified me that actually with these new cards that 2 GPU's should be disabled in idle mode and I guess only activate when needed or pressed in a heavy 3D game.  So I'm only showing one disabled in idle.  I was playing CODMW2 @ 2560x1600 Highest in game settings and it still showed as disabled but the game didn't even twitch once.  It ran so smooth it was like smackin a baby.  Maybe it's normal?  The ATI agent said if one of my GPU's were not working (AKA"BAD") then I would most likely experience a BSOD or something.  I know ATI is really trying to be "GREEN" here but I would like all my gpu's enabled when in game...Hence the reason for more graphic power equals higher frame rates.  Maybe see what info you can find on the 5970 as to energy saving and see if it's true or did I just get a typical lazy tech agent that didn't really know anything and was avoiding any RMA...lol.  Appreciate the reply, advice and help in this Wiz.



Maybe you had VSYNC on or reached a frame rate cap, which created a load that didn't necessitate the 4th GPU to kick in. Maybe you should try each card individually and if 1 card only has one GPU running and the other has 2 then the card is the problem.

BTW, is there any CPU out that can keep up with 4 Cypress XT GPUs?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

if the gpus are in ulps power saving mode, gpuz will still count them for the cf config


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 20, 2009)

Could just be the drivers are just too immature...I'll test them out individually and let you know.  The cpu I am running is a watercooled i7 975 @ 4GHz.  Not sure about the bottlekneck though.  I'm sure someone with LN will hit 6GHz and obviously open these cards up even more though...


----------



## skylamer (Nov 20, 2009)

wolf said:


> That '70s Show, the word burn is fairly integral to each episodes laughs.
> 
> sorry if you were being sarcastic it went right over me



are you, Ashton?!


----------



## Monstru (Nov 20, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> BTW, is there any CPU out that can keep up with 4 Cypress XT GPUs?




In benchmarks (2003, 2006, Vantage) not quite, you make them shine with a Nehalem >5GHz, and for sure a Gullftown. That is...if you are a die hard overclocker. If you want to use them for gaming....you use those cards for 2560x1600, so not that much to worry about CPU limit.


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, tested each card out individually and both show both cores operating in gpuz and no problems.  When I enable both cards together into quadxfire then gpuz shows 3 active and 1 disabled.  This is either the way ATI is power saving and/or the drivers just need work as they are so new.  Atleast I know I have both cards working.  I'm quite sure it is one of the options I mentioned.


----------



## LuI3 (Nov 25, 2009)

T-ReX said:


> Ok, tested each card out individually and both show both cores operating in gpuz and no problems.  When I enable both cards together into quadxfire then gpuz shows 3 active and 1 disabled.  This is either the way ATI is power saving and/or the drivers just need work as they are so new.  Atleast I know I have both cards working.  I'm quite sure it is one of the options I mentioned.




Hey,

I have two 5970's and noticed the same thing also, i was thinking it might just be GPU-Z??? Havent tested both cards on their own yet but it seems that i dont have to because you have the same issue.

is there a new GPU-Z out? have you fixed the issue?


----------



## dir_d (Nov 25, 2009)

LuI3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have two 5970's and noticed the same thing also, i was thinking it might just be GPU-Z??? Havent tested both cards on their own yet but it seems that i dont have to because you have the same issue.
> 
> is there a new GPU-Z out? have you fixed the issue?



yarp look in the downloads section


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 25, 2009)

I spoke with an ATI agent and he said it's normal but actually 2 gpu's (1 on each card) should be disabled in idle.  BTW, I downloaded the revised ati overvolt tool and oc'ed the 4 gpu's to regular 5870 clocks and stable as a rock.  Just fyi.


----------



## LuI3 (Nov 25, 2009)

T-ReX said:


> I spoke with an ATI agent and he said it's normal but actually 2 gpu's (1 on each card) should be disabled in idle.  BTW, I downloaded the revised ati overvolt tool and oc'ed the 4 gpu's to regular 5870 clocks and stable as a rock.  Just fyi.



Nice I did the same  good to know nothings wrong, I definately love these cards.

posted a video of it last night

have a look, it's a Resident evil 5 bench

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQZIDl7Affs


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool man!  I have one issue though ever since I installed these cards.  Randomly my pc will just reboot and then It asks to start in safe or normal mode and then I hit enter and back to desktop.  I have a great pc with a 1600w psu so it's not power or heat.  When I spoke with ATI the guy agreed that it's probably the drivers that are just new yet and a little unstable.  Have you had this issue at all?


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 25, 2009)

That's funny, I have the corsair case 800D and a samsung syncmaster 305t which looks like what you got too...lol.


----------



## LuI3 (Nov 25, 2009)

T-ReX said:


> Cool man!  I have one issue though ever since I installed these cards.  Randomly my pc will just reboot and then It asks to start in safe or normal mode and then I hit enter and back to desktop.  I have a great pc with a 1600w psu so it's not power or heat.  When I spoke with ATI the guy agreed that it's probably the drivers that are just new yet and a little unstable.  Have you had this issue at all?



Sorry to say but mine doesn't have those issues and I leave my pc on most of the time. Maybe try 1 card for a day? Then the other next day?

I already returned 1 card as it was artifacting but it was a straight swap. No issues so far, guess you have to test your hardware. 

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Monstru (Nov 25, 2009)

T-ReX said:


> I spoke with an ATI agent and he said it's normal but actually 2 gpu's (1 on each card) should be disabled in idle.  BTW, I downloaded the revised ati overvolt tool and oc'ed the 4 gpu's to regular 5870 clocks and stable as a rock.  Just fyi.



Revised ATI overvotl tool? What are the differences compared to the initial version?


----------



## T-ReX (Nov 25, 2009)

I belive it only lets you clock your core to 1.1625 and your memory to 1.15 and the other had higher more dangerous limits.


----------



## Monstru (Nov 25, 2009)

A....me wants the other one then, this (1.162 & 1.15) is the only one I got from AMD's ftp.


----------

